

15 Technologies My Newborn Son Won't Use - nboshart
http://gizmodo.com/5901576/15-current-technologies-my-newborn-son-wont-use

======
nboshart
I disagree with movie theatres, mice, and phone numbers. Phone numbers are
convenient as a primary key for people and are already ingrained in our
consciousness, why would we get rid of them? Movie theatres are more about the
common experience, and I think will continue to be so. The author misses the
point, you don't go to watch a movie, you go to the movies. It's so ingrained
in our culture and has grown to be such a bigger thing than just passive
watching. When it comes down to it, people like lining up and hanging out with
people for something exciting and new. Look at Apple releases and video game
releases, people still line up and dress up to go do things collectively. And
mice are just more accurate than touch and less cumbersome for navigation.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I actually logged on to make the point that the author is behind on the phone
number front. In the context of his example, (asking a girl on the bus for her
phone number), phone numbers were dead when I was in high school. (10 years
ago) Back then, for me, it was AOL screen names. That's what you asked for.
that's how you communicated. today, I think it's morphed back to phone
numbers, so you can TEXT. And kids LOOOOVE their texting.

but I guess the author does have a point, that we dont need to remember
numbers anymore. I dial by user-name (or, simply, name), if you will...

------
exDM69
Apart from three things, I don't use any of these technologies. The three
things and why they're relevant to me are wired internet (because most
DSL+Wifi boxes suck), desktop computers (laptops don't pack the power I need,
esp. gaming but also compiling) and hard drives (this is going to change when
SSD's get big enough).

The reasons why these things are relevant to me don't apply to the vast
majority of customers out there.

Although I still like desktop PC's since they're upgradable or at least some
parts are recyclable. An old laptop is worthless piece of junk, parts of a
desktop can be reused. A little overclocking and some memory just resurrected
my old desktop for $100 and it's good for 1-2 more years. On the other hand,
my g/f's macbook (newer than my desktop) is as good as junk now. It won't
fluently run new OSX (and websites are too heavy) and the crappy GPU makes it
useless with Linux (bad drivers -> crappy video playback).

